
Ask HN: Do you use any code obfuscation? - mrg3_2013
Do you use or know of any code obfuscation products that can work across different languages ?
======
amazingkaiser7
That's a $5.00 word. Does that mean changing one language to another?

~~~
mrg3_2013
Not changing. Just obfuscate binary files and JAR files (if it even makes
sense)

